# traps



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

anyone have any trapps new or old for sale or trade any idems that are used in trapping anything old anything new 280


----------



## amasa (Oct 17, 2005)

Are collecting or trapping with them? Any specific kind of traps? 
P.M. me.


----------



## tbercier (Mar 4, 2005)

280 i sent you a pm. i have some traps i'd part with you can email me at [email protected] thanks


----------

